# January Game Thread



## bball2223

Conference play has started. Today's slate is not very strong, but tomorrow we get Notre Dame/UNC and Oklahoma/Texas.


----------



## UD40

About that time of the year where you either get exposed or solidify who you are.

Very interested to see how a team like Seton Hall does.


----------



## Diable

I did not know Miami and UVa were playing yesterday. Virginia won in double OT


----------



## bball2223

How bad is UCLA? Lost by 32 to Utah today, and are now 8-7 (0-2 in Pac-12 play). They have zero marquee wins and have lost by double digits to every team worth a damn on the schedule. Alford has to be feeling some heat. 

Wisconsin and Arizona both cruised today. Everyone else in the top 25 won today so far. Washington is down 1 on the road to Stanford with less than five to go. 

UNC has Notre Dame and Louisville this week, although both are at home, so that's a big week for us. 

Indiana/MSU also a big contest in the B1G tomorrow.


----------



## bball2223

Had no idea Washington lost at home to Stony Brook :2ti:


----------



## bball2223

Stanford/Washington to OT #FreeBasketball


----------



## bball2223

Stanford wins by 8 at home. Third straight loss for Washington.


----------



## UD40

UCLA is horrendous. Like I said in the MPT, there's no shame in losing to some of the teams they've lost to, but there is shame in their offensive efforts. They're in for a rough few months.


----------



## UD40

The A10 has some intriguing games coming up. Davidson/VCU, URI/VCU, Davidson/Dayton, GW/VCU, URI/GW are all important given the A10 isn't looking like it'll be sending many teams to the dance.


----------



## bball2223

My roommate surprised me with tickets to the MSU/IU game. It was my first time at the Breslin and it was awesome. Seats were two rows up from the Izzone around mid court. The game was not so competitive, however. State won by 20. 

ND beats UNC by 1 in Chapel Hill, and OU slaughters Texas in Austin.


----------



## Gronehestu

bball2223 said:


> My roommate surprised me with tickets to the MSU/IU game. It was my first time at the Breslin and it was awesome. Seats were two rows up from the Izzone around mid court. The game was not so competitive, however. State won by 20.



Congrats bud, and hey better a blowout than seeing your team lose lol. If Sparty finally has that rebounding edge back, to go with consistency from Valentine, Forbes and Trice, they're going to make a big run in B1G play. There's a vacuum going on behind Wisconsin and Maryland right now, and Izzo is too good not to step into it. 

The Big East is a really, really weird conference. So many ups and downs already for many of these teams, it's going to be one hell of an interesting league slate for the top dozen teams in that conference. 

The Pac 12 behind Arizona and Utah is tremendously disappointing, it's like they're trying to catch the SEC. 

Notre Dame got a big win at Chapel Hill, and UNC seems intent on being every bit the up-and-down cluster**** they've become many of the past seasons. Always super dangerous but always super erratic. 

Virginia is just magnificent. I love that team. Bucky is taking care of business again and seems to have the mojo fully back after Duke. While California seems intent on ****ing with our resume, Oklahoma is absolutely helping us. That win at Texas last night was DAMN impressive. 

The ACC might - might - be better, but the Big 12 is my favorite league in the country this year. Oklahoma/Iowa St/Texas/Baylor/Oklahoma St/Kansas/TCU/West Virginia, that's 8 teams that will make a serious run at an NCAA bid. And while none of them has made it's claim to be as elite as Bucky, Duke, Zona, UK or Virginia just yet, every one of them would pose a hell of a tough matchup for any of those top programs. Every game played this year (much like last season) in-conference is going to be a huge matchup. And Kansas St is a team that should be so much better than it is, they could do some damage to people. Even Texas Tech isn't bad. Incredibly deep league. 

I'm going to really try and make it a priority to watch the GW/Saint Louis (also probably Michigan/Penn St at that same time), Villanova/St. John's and New Mexico/San Diego St games tonight.


----------



## bball2223

I'm not a Sparty fan by any means, but it's cool to see a game at the venue like the Breslin. 

I agree about the Pac-12. Arizona and Utah are very good, the rest are all pretty average at best. Any chance both the SEC and Pac-12 are 2-bid leagues this year?

I'm going to watch that Nova/SJ game while rotating with the Pistons/Spurs game.


----------



## shupioneers1

Big 12 is gonna be a battlefield this year. As Gronehestu said 7,8,9 teams all can make a run at the NCAAs and these Big 12 games between each other this year are gonna be fun as hell, hopefully, to watch. Outside of the NEC where Sacred Heart plays, my next favorite league this year is gonna be the Big 12.


----------



## bball2223

Kentucky was trailing at the half to Ole Miss at Rupp, but they seem to be pulling away to start the second half.


----------



## Diable

Ole Miss is up a pair under 8. I don't see it lasting


----------



## Diable

Shit, Ole Miss had the ball and the lead with 30 seconds to go and they coughed it up


----------



## bball2223

OT. Last possession by Hotty Toddy was rough. Go to the rim.


----------



## bball2223

Kentucky wins by 3. 

Really good one going on at MSG right now between St. John's and Villanova.


----------



## bball2223

OSU beats Minnesota on the road 74-73. Russell and Kaminsky are far and away the class of the B1G. 

Villanova wins 90-72.

Iowa State with the W over Oklahoma State, and Arkansas with a win over UGA. 

Good night overall for the top 25.


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/553024611311685632


----------



## Diable

Duke is in a tough game with Wake Forest on the road. Danny Manning has done a nice job with that team tonight


----------



## Diable

Duke might escape from the Joel with a win, but it sure hasn't been easy or pretty


----------



## bball2223

Utah looks like they will win their second consecutive P12 game by 30+.


----------



## shupioneers1

Pac 12 outside of Utah, Stanford and Arizona is awful. Cal and Washington started off good but both got derailed and fell off the cliff when they lost at home to low major schools right after Christmas: Washington to Stony Brook & Cal to CSU-Bakersfield. Cal just lost by 14 to USC tonight, not a good look!


----------



## bball2223

Down goes Duke. NC State with a huge win.


----------



## Diable

Everything went badly for Duke today. NC State got things rolling and they couldn't do any wrong. Probably due for a bad game when you are completely relying on Freshmen for that long


----------



## bball2223

And down goes Wisconsin to Rutgers.


----------



## bball2223

Arizona up 21-20 at the half on the road at Oregon State. That would make 15 or 16 ranked teams with losses this week alone. #Parity


----------



## bball2223

33 all at the under 12 timeout.


----------



## bball2223

Looking ahead to big games this week:

West Virginia/Oklahoma (Tuesday)
Michigan/Ohio State (Tuesday)
St. John's/Providence (Wednesday)
Wisconsin/Nebraska (Thursday)

Relatively tame schedule for the working week, but the weekend on the other hand…

Duke/Louisville
Utah/Arizona
West Virginia/Texas
Maryland/Michigan State


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/554504957739548672


----------



## bball2223

Big win for Oregon State. 

Duke, Wisconsin and now Arizona all lose on the same day? Madness.


----------



## Diable

Duke has looked terrible the past two games. Miami just ate their lunch in Cameron tonight. The guard penetration is killing them again.


----------



## bball2223

Jones has not been playing well at all. If he's not giving Duke quality games their backcourt is pretty weak.


----------



## Gronehestu

bball2223 said:


> Jones has not been playing well at all. If he's not giving Duke quality games their backcourt is pretty weak.


He looked like Steph Curry against us  I fear our perimeter defense may be an Achilles heel come March


----------



## Diable

Duke is looking like a good team again so far today. Of course Louisville isn't drilling shots from thirty feet away like Miami and NC State did against them.


----------



## bball2223

Louisville is just terrible offensively.


----------



## Diable

Louisville had their big chance to get back in this game. Duke stop scoring and started trying to kill clock about half way through the second half


----------



## Diable

ESPN is showing ****ing commercials while the game is on aren't they?


----------



## Diable

I'd be having a cow if that had been a close game. ESPN is seriously ****ing up


----------



## bball2223

Notre Dame's backcourt is so damn good.


----------



## bball2223

If Notre Dame can keep Auguste out of trouble academically they could contend with UVA for the title.


----------



## EpicFailGuy

The A-10 went from one of the best leagues going last year to possibly a max of 2 bids. 

And I can only blame Jim Crews for so much of that...


----------



## Gronehestu

EpicFailGuy said:


> The A-10 went from one of the best leagues going last year to possibly a max of 2 bids.
> 
> And I can only blame Jim Crews for so much of that...


The Bills were missing so many open shots in that first half 

I feel some of your pain man, but even as bad as this season is, the team is only like 2 or 3 gimme buckets away from being in a position to beat most of the teams they've lost to. It's gonna get better. It simply has to. So frustrating

also, 



Gronehestu said:


> Kansas St is a team that should be so much better than it is, they could do some damage to people.


I think that by the end of the year, Purdue and Kansas St are going to have the same kind of resume and be #1 seeds in the NIT lol


----------



## bball2223

Good one between Indiana and Illinois currently.


----------



## bball2223

Indiana with a huge road win at Illinois. Should be close to the top 25. Still a lot of work to do for the Hoosiers.


----------



## bball2223

Not a great slate of games this week, but some to keep an eye on.

*Monday:*

Oklahoma at Kansas
Pitt at Duke
Georgetown vs. Villanova 

*Tuesday: *

Kansas State at Iowa State
Iowa at Wisconsin

*Wednesday:*

UNC at Wake Forest

*Thursday:*

St. Marys at Gonzaga
Maryland at Indiana

*Friday:*

VCU at St. Louis (for EpicFailGuy)

*Saturday:*

Wisconsin at Michigan
Kansas at Texas
TCU at West Virginia
Oklahoma at Baylor
New Mexico at Wyoming

*Sunday:*

Duke at St. Johns (MSG)
Notre Dame at NC State


----------



## bball2223

Duke is handling Pitt at home.


----------



## bball2223

Georgetown is running Villanova out of the gym, 42-20 at half. This would go a long ways for the Hoyas tournament hopes. 

Kansas leading Oklahoma 51-32 at the intermission at Phog Allen.


----------



## bball2223

Davidson beats Dayton 77-60 at home. Didn't realize Davidson was any good this year, but this was still an impressive victory. 

Iowa State holds on to beat K-State at home. B12 is deep this year, and as of this point I think ISU is the team to beat. 

Wisconsin is running Iowa out of the gym so far. Would be a nice victory for the Badgers. 

Kentucky struggling a bit against Vanderbilt at home, but I would be shocked if they don't pull away sometime soon.


----------



## bball2223

LSU beats Florida. Florida is struggling a lot this year. They lost quite a bit, but I expected Kasey Hill/Chris Walker to both breakout and have Florida contending again in the SEC. 

Syracuse moves to 5-1 in the ACC with a win over Boston College.


----------



## Gronehestu

God damn did that feel good tonight, just beating the ever-loving shit out of Iowa. Feels almost as good as beating Minnesota bloody. 

Adam Woodbury has never lived up to his recruiting hype, has lost minutes to Gabriel Olaseni (who's a much better player) and is now a certifiable cheap-shotting **** < that's the C word right there 

Proof (stolen from some dude who posted this to reddit)

http://streamable.com/6e6

Incredible. At least his dumb ass will be suspended for our 2nd game against Iowa in a week. Uhtoff was working VERY hard to score points and inflate his numbers in garbage time, gotta love it. Everyone in attendance was very kind to him throughout the game 

There's no possible way to try and use words to say how much Frank means to this team. He's the best scorer, post-up player, dribble-drive player, deep shooter, passer, rebounder, shot-blocker and leader we have. On a team full of talented players, he's absolutely head-and-shoulders above the rest. When we need a play, he makes one. When our point guard goes down, he runs the offense. When the offense stagnates, he works to get a shot or works to get to the FT stripe. He's absolutely magnificent and if the season ended right now you could not possible convince me that anyone other than Kaminsky deserves the Wooden Award.


----------



## bball2223

Kaminsky is who I would pick as well. Losing Jackson for an extended period of time hurts, but having Frank/Bo Ryan means Wisconsin can overcome it. Plus the B1G is down. I think as long as everyone else stays healthy Wisconsin will still be in line to win the B1G.


----------



## bball2223

Also 0 turnovers from Wisconsin last night? Crazy. First team since 2009 to accomplish that.


----------



## bball2223

Top 25 teams were all victorious last night. UNC and Utah keep up their impressive play in conference action. 

Notre Dame leads Virginia Tech at the half. DePaul is leading Seton Hall 31-29 right before the half. 

Later games should be really good:

#13 Maryland @ #23 Indiana 9 ESPNU
#7 Arizona @ Stanford 9 ESPN2
St. Mary's @ #3 Gonzaga 11 ESPNU


----------



## Gronehestu

Sweet Jesus, Indiana couldn't miss tonight

I'm glad that they're at least picking up some slack to keep the B1G's rep alive in this down year. I just hope they used up all their ammo tonight...cause...god, damn

D'Angelo Russell is having a magnificent season. **** Ohio St, but he's awesome

The Big East is better than it was, but it's still a cluster****

Gonzaga sure asserted itself in that 2nd half against St. Mary's. Are these finally the Zags who are prepared to break through?

I'm running out of words to praise Virginia and the job Tony Bennett has done with that program. At this point, really, it's just starting to make me sad that he's probably too entrenched now at UVa to become Bo Ryan's one-day successor. Makes enjoying the Hoos' success bittersweet. But hat's off - that program is everything college hoops should be about, and it's just awesome. 

Miami is looking a lot better with Omar Sherman in the starting lineup and Ivan Uceda in the fold. That team can still make a lot of noise in a tough ACC. 

Oregon St is a massive success story. Wayne Tinkle can't get enough praise right now - he's taken the dregs of a roster Craig Robinson couldn't do jack shit with, added Glove's kid (who's averaging 12 and 8, 3 assists, 3 steals and a block PER GAME) and has the team looking like darkhorse contenders for an NCAA bid. Incredible. 

Conversely, I don't know what in the **** has happened to Cal, they came into the matchup with Bucky looking pretty dangerous. Since that night, they have been in an Illinois-last-year-like tailspin

George Washington is on the verge of breaking into my top 25. They're about to enter the meat of their schedule, though, and it will determine whether or not this is a surefire at-large team. They have GOT to cut the friggin turnovers - it's the one thing that will derail this team, because they do everything else pretty well.


----------



## bball2223

Texas A&M and Purdue with huge victories today. 

Kentucky stays unbeaten with a 15 point win at South Carolina. 

UNC up by 5, West Virginia by 1 and Kansas by 2 at the half in their respective games. 

Not many interesting games beyond that, but I'll probably be tuning into Michigan and Wisconsin. #OnWisconsin


----------



## bball2223

*UNC wins a close one. Xavier Mathan-Rayes with 35 points, huge game for him.

*Kansas beats Texas in Austin. Bill Self just knows how to close in on B12 titles. 

*TCU/West Virginia are headed into OT. Would be a huge win for TCU. 

*Nebraska/Michigan State in a sloppy one. Pitchford was ejected for an elbow to Costello's face early. #AVERYSTRONG


----------



## Diable

Syracuse down big at home right now and they really need a quality win. They don't turn it around they're going to playing in the NIT


----------



## bball2223

Holy hyperbole!

They are down by 2, lol. Syracuse does need to keep winning, but a loss here doesn't kill them. 

Just checked their remaining schedule and it is extra brutal. In a six game stretch they play Duke twice, Notre Dame, Virginia and Louisville.


----------



## bball2223

Trey Zeigler must never spend any time on his shot. Two missed free-throws that could've given TCU a bigger cushion.


----------



## bball2223

Nebraska/MSU is ugly. Really bad shooting display and a lot of turnovers from Sparty.


----------



## bball2223

Daxter Miles Jr. with his second three of the overtime. Trey Zeigler bounces back and gives TCU the lead, and then a stupid foul gives West Virginia two fee-throws and Jevon Carter nails both for the win.


----------



## bball2223

Iowa State down 11 at the half to Texas Tech.


----------



## Diable

Good finish in Syracuse


----------



## bball2223

*Texas Tech is going to net a huge victory over Iowa State at home. First B12 win for the Red Raiders. 

*Wyoming with a win over New Mexico in OT. 

*Tulsa beats East Carolina to stay unbeaten in the American. 

*BBF's adopted team Central Michigan beats Eastern Michigan, and remain tied atop the MAC West.


----------



## bball2223

Nebraska holds on to beat Michigan State at home. Huge win for the Huskers.


----------



## bball2223

UCLA probably won't for at least another 1-2 years, but they need to axe the Steve Alford experiment.


----------



## 29380

bball2223 said:


> UCLA probably won't for at least another 1-2 years, but they need to axe the *Brad Stevens* experiment.


Steve Alford


----------



## bball2223

Coach Fish said:


> Steve Alford


My bad, lol. Was reading another thread on another board when he was hired and Stevens name was brought up as a candidate early in the process. Got stuck in my head.


----------



## bball2223

Baylor gets a win over Oklahoma. Sconnie leads Michigan at the half in Ann Arbor.


----------



## bball2223

Oregon State beats USC, and moves to 14-5 (5-2 in the Pac-12). Would be nice to see the Beavers get a tournament appearance. Also so everyone can see GP II.


----------



## bball2223

Michigan takes Sconnie into OT, but can't pull it out. Wisconsin won with 0 points from their bench. 

Gonzaga is handling Pacific easily.


----------



## bball2223

Colorado State and San Diego State should be a good one. Mountain West is pretty good this year.


----------



## bball2223

Colorado State wins, probably finding a spot in my top 25 next week.

Arizona handling Cal.


----------



## bball2223

Some good action slated for tomorrow:

Duke vs. St. Johns at the Garden (Could be number 1,000 for K)
ND vs. NC State
Louisville at Pitt
Washington at Utah
Indiana at Ohio State
Seton Hall at Butler


----------



## bball2223

Ohio State beats Indiana. D'Angelo Russell with 22/10, he's a stud. 

St. Johns leading Duke by 7. Duke is going to stick with this zone long term it seems. Probably a good idea since Okafor is a liability defensively.


----------



## bball2223

Congrats to Coach K on number 1, 000. Absolutely well deserved for one of, if not the best coach ever. @TM has to be ecstatic. 

Louisville handled Pitt. Wichita State beat Drake. ND took care of NC State in OT. Villanova smacked Creighton, and Virginia escapes with a victory over Virginia Tech. 

In the last games of the night:

Utah is beating Washington 41-32 early in the second half.


----------



## bball2223

Maryland escapes with a 1 point win at home against Northwestern.


----------



## bball2223

Utah throttles Washington. Huskies have been on quite the down slope since league play started.


----------



## bball2223

Top 25 games this week:

*Monday:*

Syracuse at 16 UNC 7 ESPN
17 Texas at 9 Iowa State 9 ESPN

*Tuesday:*

18 West Virginia at Kansas State 7 ESPN2
George Washington at 16 VCU 7 CBS Sports Network
21 Baylor at Oklahoma State 9 ESPN2

*Wednesday:*

24 Seton Hall at Marquette 7 FS1
5 Duke at 8 Notre Dame 730 ESPN2
Texas Tech at 19 Oklahoma 730 ESPN News
Loyola (IL) at 14 Wichita State 8 ESPN3
20 Northern Iowa at S. Illinois 8:05 (No TV listed)
11 Kansas at TCU 9 ESPNU
10 Louisville at Boston College 9 Full Court/ESPN3
23 Indiana at Purdue 9 BTN
Oregon at 7 Arizona 10 Pac-12 Network

*Thursday:*

22 Dayton at UMass 7 ESPNU
13 Maryland at Ohio State 7 ESPN
Portland at 3 Gonzaga 9 Full Court
1 Kentucky at Missouri 9 ESPN
12 Utah at UCLA 10 ESPN2

*Friday:*

Oregon State at 7 Arizona 10 Pac-12 Network

*Saturday:*

15 UNC at 10 Louisville 4 ESPN
Texas Tech at 18 West Virginia Noon ESPNU
8 Notre Dame at Pittsburgh Noon Full Court/ESPN3
Xavier at 24 Seton Hall Noon FS1
6 Wisconsin at 25 Iowa 2 ESPN
TCU at 9 Iowa State 2 ESPNU
Kansas State at 11 Kansas 2 ESPN
4 Villanova at DePaul 2 FS1
Richmond at 16 VCU 2 ESPN2
Rutgers at 23 Indiana 315 BTN
14 Wichita State at 20 Northern Iowa 4 ESPN2
17 Texas at 21 Baylor 6 ESPN2
Alabama at 1 Kentucky 7 SEC Network/WatchESPN
5 Duke at 2 Virginia 7 ESPN
19 Oklahoma at Oklahoma State 8 ESPN2
Memphis at 3 Gonzaga 10 ESPN2


Great week of games ahead. These are the rankings from the past week to avoid any confusion.


----------



## bball2223

http://espn.go.com/mens-college-basketball/story/_/id/12232892/washington-huskies-dismiss-robert-upshaw-program-violation-team-rules

Washington's downslide will get worse. Robert Upshaw is being dismissed from the program. He's the nation's leading shot blocker (4.4/game) and is also averaging 11 points and 8 boards a game. 

Is Romar close to the hot seat if the slide continues?


----------



## bball2223

In tonight's action:

*UNC keeps up their good play, beating Syracuse 93-83. Syracuse desperately needs a big win to add to their resume.

*Iowa State gets a huge win over Texas at home 89-86. Texas is solid, but falters against top competition frequently. Typical Rick Barnes squad.


----------



## bball2223

Jake, hows the snow? @UD40


----------



## Diable

http://espn.go.com/mens-college-bas...ss-robert-upshaw-program-violation-team-rules

Not going to start a thread to talk about this guy, but damn this guy probably goes to the D league and fails a drug test there. Someone will probably give him a look if he can block four shots a game in college. I haven't been watching Pac 10 ball though, never saw the guy play


----------



## bball2223

VCU with a thrashing of GW that's pretty impressive.


----------



## Diable

Nice start to this game in South Bend..so far looking like it's going to live up to the billing


----------



## Diable

I'd be extremely happy to get out of this game with a win, given Duke's problems defending the three point shot this season I was really thinking this might be a loss


----------



## Diable

I was really wondering if they were going to storm the court or not. Usually when Duke loses on the road it happens, but I guess this really is not that much of an upset. Duke really had the chance to put them away and couldn't close on them.


----------



## bball2223

If this was an average ND team they probably would have, but Notre Dame is a legitimate top ten team. Probably the best team Brey has ever had.


----------



## bball2223

Jerian Grant should also be ACC POY. Okafor has been outstanding and probably will win it, but ND is a better team and Grant has been ballin'.


----------



## bball2223

Duke dismissed Rasheed Sulaimon, basically one of the only dudes who can guard anybody on that team. L-O-L.


----------



## bball2223

Ohio State throttles Maryland. D'Angelo Russell with 18/14/6.


----------



## bball2223

Other notable games going on:

*Kentucky in a tight one early with woeful Missouri. 
*Cincinnati leads UConn by 9 midway through the second half.
*17-4 Murray State is up by 4 early on Eastern Kentucky.


----------



## bball2223

Cincinnati will finish off UConn and move to 15-5 (6-2 in the American). UConn falls to 11-8 (4-3). They only have two more games to get a marquee win before March (both against SMU). They need to get hot in a hurry or there will be no chance of a repeat for the Huskies.


----------



## bball2223

Kentucky and Gonzaga are cruising. UCLA leads by 3 at the half, and it looks as if Murray State will take their first Ohio Valley L this season.


----------



## bball2223

In Pac-12 action the last 24 hours or so:

*UCLA beats Utah. 
*Arizona avenges the early conference loss to Oregon State with a 57-34 win at home.


----------



## bball2223

Wisconsin with a big win at Iowa. West Virginia handling Texas Tech. ND trailing on the road at Pitt, and two tight Big East contests between SJ/Providence and Seton Hall/Xavier.


----------



## bball2223

Pitt is going to beat Notre Dame. Panthers went off in the second half. Bad game from Jerian Grant too.


----------



## Diable

Louisville is woefully inept on offense. You zone them and they have nothing for it


----------



## bball2223

Really good defensively, though. I think they will fall early in March simply because they can't score consistently.


----------



## bball2223

Also never understood people cooling on Harrell. He's been a beast against a pretty good frontline/defensive team in general tonight.


----------



## Diable

I really don't see what Harrell's position is in the pros. He needs to be able to do something at an elite level and I don't see what it is going to be. He's good enough to stick on a roster probably, just based on his athleticism, but he's going to have to develop some real skill to break into any decent team's rotation.


----------



## bball2223

Winslow is ballin' early. Virginia needs to take better care of the ball.


----------



## Diable

This is the Winslow Duke needs. He started out the year looking like a top five pick in the draft and Duke played great ball. Then he disappeared and Duke was not anywhere near as good of a team.


----------



## bball2223

Texas looks like they will drop their third straight. Outside of West Virginia they don't have any wins that stand out. Have a 5 game stretch in a few weeks that features Oklahoma, Kansas, West Virginia, Baylor and Iowa State. Need to win a couple of those and then some to lock up a tournament spot.


----------



## bball2223

Virginia's playing good defense per usual, but Duke has to get Okafor more shots. Only 2 in the first half is unacceptable.


----------



## Diable

Damn this is a pretty good game. Duke has done well to hang in


----------



## Diable

Damn Quinn Cook has been big time right here...three ball showed up for them at last


----------



## Diable

Holy shit....I really had given up on this game, down 11 late to a team that plays like UVa seemed like too much to me.


----------



## bball2223

After the Winslow flagrant, Duke was flawless. Huge performance from Cook/Jones. If those two and Winslow keep this up Duke's going to be able to beat anyone.


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/561728973206728704


----------



## bball2223

Terrible news for VCU.


----------

